# What kind and what color of 3DS are you playing Animal Crossing New Leaf on?



## Savio (Jul 13, 2013)

Is it the original or XL? And what color? 

I've been playing it on my pikachu 3DS.


----------



## A-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm on the blue and black 3DSxl. I bought myself the Mario Kart 7 bundle as a Christmas gift to myself XD


----------



## Chu (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been playing on my regular 3DS, it's teal. c:


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 13, 2013)

Regular 3DS but it's purple and it has Paper Mario Sticker Star Stickers on it and the stickers have lasted longer then I thought they would.


----------



## Wish (Jul 13, 2013)

AC LL, but I put some cherry blossom stickers on it and it's really cute.


----------



## Niya (Jul 13, 2013)

Original teal! c:


----------



## Mint (Jul 13, 2013)

Zelda 3DS, Kingdom Hearts 3DS, and the Pink/White XL.


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 13, 2013)

Pikachu XL.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jul 13, 2013)

I play my American version on the Pikachu xl


----------



## Aurora (Jul 13, 2013)

Regular size pink 3DS with a blue protective case =)


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 13, 2013)

Red/black XL I bought late last year. I'll probably be adding a decal to it. <3


----------



## LeAckerman (Jul 13, 2013)

I play mine on the regular 3DS. It's pink.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 13, 2013)

Blue 3ds XL. I have a ton of MLP stickers on it tho


----------



## Vin (Jul 13, 2013)

The blue normal 3DS that was released first! uwu I would really like to get an XL one though.


----------



## ACking (Jul 13, 2013)

Black 3DS


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Jul 13, 2013)

Me, too, Pikachu!


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 13, 2013)

Regular Metallic Red 3ds


----------



## pocky (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm playing on the AC 3DS XL :3
will be playing my second town on a pink/white 3DS original size


----------



## WonderK (Jul 13, 2013)

A standard first model black 3DS. I am however getting a new one (XL) very soon, though. Not sure what color nor design.


----------



## FruitTree (Jul 14, 2013)

Regular black/blue 3DS XL with full body techskin! Looks nice n' glossy xD


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 14, 2013)

A standard black 3DS. Planning to get a red XL though.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought the Animal Crossing special edition 3DS XL just to play this game! My second town is played on a Japanese black 3DS.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm using my normal 3DS that my boyfriend brought me for Christmas and its a pretty pink one!


----------



## Elloriee (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm playing on my AC 3DSxl c:


----------



## Birdy (Jul 14, 2013)

AC XL  it arrived a few weeks ago


----------



## Brittany (Jul 14, 2013)

With a Pink cover.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 14, 2013)

XL Blue.


----------



## Leerah (Jul 14, 2013)

Red/black! With an awesome vinyl Hylian emblem I made myself.


----------



## BelieberLuv (Jul 14, 2013)

Original teal I got it for Christmas the year it came out


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 14, 2013)

Red XL. 

<3 Red.


----------



## Sparklytori (Jul 14, 2013)

Silver xl but with a skin on that is exactly the same as the ACNF 3DS - yep I'm a cheapskate!! X


----------



## Mia (Jul 14, 2013)

Playing on a regular black 3DS.


----------



## majnin (Jul 14, 2013)

The NL bundle of course ;D


----------



## Aquadirt (Jul 14, 2013)

THAT is beautiful.  I HAD been playing on my Legend of Zelda 3DS, until my L trigger went out and Best Buy's Geek Squad wouldn't trade it for a new one or even the same refurbed model.    Now it's just a plain black one.


----------



## The Architect (Jul 14, 2013)

LE pikachu 3ds xl


----------



## MojoRisin (Jul 14, 2013)

Zelda 3DS :]


----------



## Lisha (Jul 14, 2013)

AC Limited Edition 3DS XL.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 14, 2013)

regular pink


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 14, 2013)

AC Limited Edition 3DS XL.


----------



## Majesticgirl (Jul 14, 2013)

playing on my original red 3DS


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 14, 2013)

Black 3DS, but I'm saving money for a 3DSXL.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 14, 2013)

The metallic red 3DS.


----------



## Lyla (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm playing on the AC XL and my boyfriend is playing on my original aqua blue 3DS.


----------



## aoihekireki (Jul 14, 2013)

Animal Crossing XL! Love it! I have always wanted a special ds system, since when they first came out.


----------



## Wychglade (Jul 14, 2013)

Regular 3ds in red.


----------



## Beanie (Jul 14, 2013)

I am playing on the shiny blue 3ds for one town, and a blue 3DS XL on another town, and Japanese animal crossing limited edition 3DS XL with the digital copy of game :3


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 14, 2013)

I had the choice between metallic red or blue and pikachu (that rhymes), chose the blue. I don't really like the colour, but it was the nicest of the three. I need some decals.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2013)

Coral pink 3DS. I bought it back in February/March and I'm very happy with this choice.  

The XL would be too big to fit in my handbag, haha.


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 14, 2013)

USA LAUNCH DAY BLACK 3DS. YUP GOT MINE AT LAUNCH


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 14, 2013)

Flame Red!


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 14, 2013)

regular teal blue- I have had it since release date for 3ds


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jul 14, 2013)

Pink XL <3


----------



## Savio (Jul 14, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> Blue 3ds XL. I have a ton of MLP stickers on it tho



Sounds adorable. ^^


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 14, 2013)

Original Red

Want XL though


----------



## Snow (Jul 14, 2013)

AC:NL XL bundle, I had never upgraded from my pink DS lite until now. Still have never put in a single cartridge or even played a demo, it's been nothing but AC:NL!  (well, and swapnote and Mii Plaza!)


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a blue 3DSXL that I got late last year.


----------



## goubug89 (Jul 14, 2013)

AC:NL bundle. Hubby bought it for me for our 2 year anniversary last weekend and I've been playing every evening since.


----------



## Solar (Jul 14, 2013)

AC Limited Edition 3DS XL. Loving it so much <3


----------



## Megan. (Jul 14, 2013)

AC Limited Edition 3DS XL.


----------



## Matko (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm playing on red 3DS XL.  My husband is playing on the original teal 3DS i gave him when i bought my new XL


----------



## Talon (Jul 14, 2013)

Pink 3DS XL.


----------



## Caucas (Jul 14, 2013)

Regular size 3DS metalic red


----------



## ripley4O77 (Jul 14, 2013)

The limited edition Zelda black and Gold.


----------



## Hoody (Jul 14, 2013)

A red one.


----------



## tutti_frutti (Jul 14, 2013)

AC:NL 3DS XL... I've had my red DS Lite since it was released so I thought it was time for an upgrade!


----------



## Zura (Jul 14, 2013)

I play the none XL Red 3DS. But I don't see how this has anything to do with the game  ???


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 14, 2013)

Pink and White XL


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a regular pink one...that's it.  MeghanNewLeaf (sister) has the same one while AllisonCypress (another sister) has a teal and black one.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 14, 2013)

Animal Crossing XL <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

Regular Flame Red 3Ds. Still love it <3


----------



## Mirror (Jul 14, 2013)

Just a plain 'ol blue 3DS XL.


----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2013)

I play on the regular size Aqua Blue 3DS


----------



## Okiebug (Jul 14, 2013)

I play on pink and white xl


----------



## Toddhewitt (Jul 14, 2013)

Limited edition


----------



## Fairlee (Jul 14, 2013)

Pink and White :3


----------



## TheAmazingOwlet (Jul 14, 2013)

I also have the Pikachu 3DS XL. It's adorable.


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 14, 2013)

black 3ds.


----------



## Deca (Jul 14, 2013)

Poptart Edition.


----------



## StiX (Jul 14, 2013)

Red/Black 3DS XL!


----------



## Bradski (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue 3ds xl used to play on my little brother's teal regular sized 3ds


----------



## Revan654 (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue 3DS XL. NA doesn't have much choice when it comes to color.


----------



## Jizg (Jul 14, 2013)

Really? Only one other person went with the same color as me?

Midnight Purple 3DS here. c:


----------



## Divergent (Jul 14, 2013)

Animal Crossing 3DS XL


----------



## Yokie (Jul 14, 2013)

I got it pretty soon as it got out, so the first one with a questionable sparkly blue color.


----------



## sodappend (Jul 14, 2013)

Regular black 3DS, bought at launch.
Will be getting a Japanese XL soon and an NA XL after the PS4 comes out and I'll play on those too


----------



## Aloha (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a red 3DS bundle that came with super mario land 3D and nintendogs+cats.I would have liked to get the animal crossing 3DS XL bundle but I was broke and one 3DS is enough ^.^ not to mention the game was on SD ard.Imagine losing that SD card....truly tragic and devastating.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue 3DS XL.


----------



## Ukhsud (Jul 14, 2013)

Sparkly red standard 3DS. Which I originally bought a couple years ago specifically because they'd announced this game. Now it actually gets used, yay!


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jul 14, 2013)

A very scratched up blue XL


----------



## Eirynfox (Jul 14, 2013)

the Animal Crossing 3ds xl one


----------



## Oriana (Jul 14, 2013)

I've had this baby for a year and a half now, and still going strong!


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jul 15, 2013)

I have the ac 3ds xl or known as the pop tart ds lol


----------



## Lemons (Jul 15, 2013)

Playing it on my Pink 3DS XL.


----------



## MistyWater (Jul 15, 2013)

Pink and white 3DS XL. Knew the Pikachu one was coming out at the time as well, but went with pink cause it's a favourite colour (and supposedly a limited edition). I also only bought the system for this game (and maybe others in the future). So far it's my third handheld system. Not much into games, but Animal Crossing has always been an obsession for me since it first came out back in 2002 for the GameCube.


----------



## Ken (Jul 15, 2013)

Cosmos black normal 3ds


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 15, 2013)

Pink & white XL   ^o^


----------



## Kamehime (Jul 15, 2013)

Playing from my Animal Crossing XL. :3


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 15, 2013)

Playing on Regular Aqua Blue 3DS


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)

Black 3DS


----------



## Isabella (Jul 15, 2013)

My midnight purple 3ds


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2013)

original cosmos black


----------



## chriss (Jul 15, 2013)

Im using the blue 3ds XL


----------



## C0mput3r (Jul 15, 2013)

Pikachu 3DS XL


----------



## Farobi (Jul 15, 2013)

I dunno why this is relevant, but i have a blue-black XL


----------



## Sholee (Jul 15, 2013)

I have the new leaf 3ds xl! It's being protected with a hot pink casing. I loveee my case! I wish they had 3ds xl that came out in this color.


----------



## JstnDstrctn (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been using my Pikachu 3DS XL! So beautiful.


----------



## FayeKittie (Jul 15, 2013)

Playing on my Midnight Purple regular 3DS ^ u ^ I used to have Red..


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm going to play on my blue normal 3DS.


----------



## kitanii (Jul 15, 2013)

Original sized pink 3ds >w<


----------



## Vonda (Jul 15, 2013)

My 3ds is blue it is nice I love the game animal crossing new leaf


----------



## Mamapeta (Jul 15, 2013)

original sized aqua 3ds :00 its my favorite color


----------



## Vonda (Jul 15, 2013)

3ds xl came out last month. Guy at best buy store told me that .the screen is bigger it is great bigger screen. It is dark blue color . It is nice color


----------



## Haihappen (Jul 15, 2013)

omg is this thread really happening....


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 15, 2013)

The Animal Crossing 3dsxl


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 15, 2013)

I play on my pink/white 3DS XL.


----------



## Vonda (Jul 15, 2013)

I. Guess it is happening

- - - Post Merge - - -

I. Guess it is happening


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 15, 2013)

is this thread the real life. are we really running out of ideas this quickly.


----------



## Joyce (Jul 15, 2013)

Pink 3DS XL (European version)


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 15, 2013)

Blue 3ds XL with lots of Pokemon stickers all over it, haha


----------



## Rendra (Jul 15, 2013)

2 copies of the game. Midnight Purple 3DS and also Pink/White 3DS XL with an Animal Crossing New Leaf skin (looks just like the box art). I also have the same skin for the regular 3DS, but purple is my favorite color so I can't bring myself to covering it up even with Animal Crossing.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 15, 2013)

On my poptart 3dsxl (the acnl special edition one)....i brought the cartridge and 3dsxl SE ...so i have 2 towns (double the fun lol). Now and again i'll pop on my black and red 3ds xl, if i want to transfer stuff from town to town .


----------



## Vonda (Jul 15, 2013)

I. Like. Purple but they didn't have purple .i didn't want black so I took the blue one.i. Love playing animal crossing new leaf I. Like it a lot.can we be friends in our game I want friends in my game . Here is my code0061-0514-4411 my town is Kokomo my name is vonda can you give me your code name of your town


----------



## Saphy (Jul 15, 2013)

White 3DS XL, I wanted the white/pink but I live in the UK and really don't like the pink we got instead


----------



## Vonda (Jul 15, 2013)

Blue  3ds  xl I live in the United States I don't like pink either. Here is my friend code if you want it.0061-0514-4411 my town is called Kokomo my name is vonda thank you


----------



## kkatiee12 (Jul 15, 2013)

Black original.


----------



## Sadie (Jul 15, 2013)

I have the Poptart one.  Only bought it for New Leaf.


----------



## EpicSnivy (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been playing on the Aqua Blue 3DS that came out at launch.


----------



## Breesasha (Jul 15, 2013)

I am playing it on the Animal Crossing new leaf bundle XL so I have the game as a digital download.


----------



## Smeddertoriboy (Jul 16, 2013)

I have the blue black XL

I only found out there was a black one yesterday, kicking myself now.


----------



## cinnamint (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a lovely pink and white DS XL. The pink is so light and pretty, and it's super cute. I was going to get the poptart DS XL for ACNL, but I decided that I would rather have an actual physical copy of the game, and the normal DSXLs were on sale for like $170.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 16, 2013)

I have my "midnight purple" original 3DS


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2013)

Purple :3


----------



## Machoo (Jul 16, 2013)

A blue/black 3DS XL with a little German flag sticker on it c:


----------



## heatran (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm playing my black 3ds


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 16, 2013)

Blue/black 3DS XL. I did grumble when the pink one came out as I love the brightness of it, but I always buy decals for mine anyway so only see a small bit of the colour!
My decals at the moment are sea turtles on outside, and cake sprinkles on the inside.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 16, 2013)

Blue/black 3DS XL.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 16, 2013)

Pearl Pink+White XL


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 16, 2013)

Pink XL c:


----------



## Sazerac (Sep 8, 2013)

Black 3dS XL. 

It wasn't even really on purpose! I just finally broke down because I wanted to play ACNL, and bought one the week it was released, which is great, because I'm an old fart comparatively (23 seems old, at least among the random tumblr folks I wifi with) and didn't really like the pink/red/blue/pikachu, since I can hardly deal with playing in public as it is.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Sep 8, 2013)

The white XL  x


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 8, 2013)

Midnight Purple Regular 3DS.


----------



## phoenixmaiden (Sep 8, 2013)

Red/Black XL


----------



## Cassandra (Sep 8, 2013)

Pink XL. :D


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 8, 2013)

black/blue xl.

And I think mine has a major issue because the circle pad is very very scratchy, and sometimes is so scratchy it affects player movement.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 8, 2013)

regular purple 3ds. it's all about purple.


----------



## Mint (Sep 8, 2013)

North American Town:


Japanese Town:


Both are XLs.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 8, 2013)

Pikachu 3DS XL


----------



## foolish13people (Sep 8, 2013)

black regular 3ds which i've had since launch

i tried using a friends XL but i have really small hands, didn't take long for them to start hurting ><


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 8, 2013)

I play on a blue and black 3DSXL and cycle on a normal purple 3DS


----------



## Peaar (Sep 8, 2013)

Pink xl


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 8, 2013)

Red XL. Have blue XL with toki doki skin


----------



## radical6 (Sep 8, 2013)

XL, the new leaf 3ds


----------



## Filly (Sep 8, 2013)

Zelda 3DS.


----------



## Keen (Sep 8, 2013)

Midnight purple 3DS 

I might be getting a 2DS because my hands are too small for the 3ds, so if the 2ds is more comfortable, I'll be getting it.


----------



## Patchwork (Sep 8, 2013)

XL blue and black. I want a green cover for it or something green on it.


----------



## Kremdanieko (Sep 8, 2013)

Just the regular 3ds, metallic red.


----------



## kindakooky (Sep 8, 2013)

I play on my red 3DS XL.


----------



## pink (Sep 8, 2013)

my red 3dsxl


----------



## Marsupial (Sep 8, 2013)

Regular 3DS, black. There's My Little Pony stickers all over it if that counts for anything.


----------



## okami (Sep 8, 2013)

Aqua Blue 3DS and Black 3DS XL


----------



## Brackets (Sep 8, 2013)

Regular 3DS, blue


----------



## Stitched (Sep 8, 2013)

Regular 3DS, red.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Sep 8, 2013)

3dsxl ( animal crossing edition)


----------



## Nojiko (Sep 8, 2013)

Started with the regular 3DS in blue and then moved to the XL in pink/white.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 8, 2013)

The boring old regular 3DS in blue. I wanna upgrade to the XL, with like Pikachu xD


----------



## Taiki (Sep 8, 2013)

ACNL edition 3DS.


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 8, 2013)

Purple~


----------



## Mario. (Sep 8, 2013)

Regular 3DS, red.


----------



## fl0ra (Sep 8, 2013)

3ds xl in red c: i really wanted it in pink, but i got it for christmas and they didn't have pink yet. but i'm not complaining, it's still a 3ds!


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been playing on my Blue 3DS XL! It came with Mario Kart 7.
Strangely enough, I never really played it that much... I just don't like Mario Kart single player. Go figure.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm currently using a North American...





...Red 3DS XL...

...And a Japanese...




...Luigi 3DS LL.


I also happen to have my old Japanese Ice White 3DS, but it's the one who caused my ACNL town to crash often. I'm not sure what to do with it anymore, but I might sell it at some point in the future.


----------



## matoki (Sep 8, 2013)

3dsxl animal crossing/poptart edition


----------



## fierceonigami (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a blue 3ds but it broke and I upgraded to a black 3DS XL... I wanted pink but store didn't have it in stock and I didnt really wanted to wait for it to come in the mail.


----------



## Theatricalis (Sep 8, 2013)

Legend of Zelda edition 3DS.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 8, 2013)

Theatricalis said:


> Legend of Zelda edition 3DS.



JEALOUS.

I got my 3DS 2 years ago when they were first coming out so I just have the regular blue 3DS. I would love to upgrade to an XL, though.


----------



## CHR:)S (Sep 8, 2013)

the animal crossing XL


----------



## Cyote (Sep 9, 2013)

3DS XL in blue, but I'm thinking about trading it in for the LE Pok?mon XL. Or I might keep it, and get the LE one anyway. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## mac6288 (Sep 9, 2013)

bought a red XL along with this game when i got my first paycheck a few months ago


----------



## Neu (Sep 9, 2013)

3DS XL Pikachu LE (yellow-white)


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 9, 2013)

Pikachu 3DS XL crew REPRESENTIN'.


----------



## kite (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a purple DS, but I'm hoping to upgrade to an XL!


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Sep 9, 2013)

Animal crossing XL


----------



## peachsoda (Sep 9, 2013)

Original 3DS in pink. I really wanted the Animal Crossing 3DS XL but couldn't afford it :/


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 9, 2013)

The ones in my signature


----------



## Campy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm playing on a white 3DS XL.


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 9, 2013)

Pikachu special edition 3DS XL


----------



## pietrofu (Sep 9, 2013)

I play on the Animal Crossing XL


----------



## MrJason (Sep 9, 2013)

Black 3ds XL


----------



## Zoella (Sep 9, 2013)

Pink/White 3DS XL, customized though :3


----------



## Jake (Sep 9, 2013)

full black 3DS XL


----------



## Brynnda (Sep 9, 2013)

An original cosmos black 3DS. I had a DSi XL but didn't like the size of it, although I would love one of the special AC 3DSs, but it's a shame they're only available as XLs. 

I really wanted a purple one, but they never got released here


----------



## mayortash (Sep 9, 2013)

I play it on my AC LL 3DSXL. Love it. So so much.


----------



## Lauraa (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a silver/black 3DS XL.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 9, 2013)

Pink/white xl


----------



## beffa (Sep 9, 2013)

White 3DSXL. I got it in the Super Mario 3D land thing. 

I also have the regular black, which I played OOT on when it came out


----------



## IndiMindi (Sep 9, 2013)

I playing it on the grey and black 3ds xl, but i puter a decal skin sticker thing with a zelda pattern on it to make it look cooler.


----------



## Shadowfax (Sep 9, 2013)

On my red/black 3DS XL


----------



## discopolice (Sep 9, 2013)

Blue 3DS original - I got her day one so she's my baby, lol. Much as I love the XL's sleeker styling, my 3DS holds sentimental value.


----------



## FunkyCrunky81 (Sep 9, 2013)

My older 3DS is the metallic red regular sized DS which I now use as my spare copy of NL since I purchased the limited edition white/NL patterned 3DS XL with the digital download.


----------



## Mao (Sep 9, 2013)

White 3ds XL c:


----------



## Majesticgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

glittery red 3ds


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 9, 2013)

Coral pink 3DS


----------



## Wondrous (Sep 9, 2013)

My gorgeous standard-sized Red 3DS


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 9, 2013)

Black/Black XL 
I caved and upgraded from the Cosmo Black 3DS


----------



## BitterCoffee (Sep 9, 2013)

Red/Black XL c: I really want an all White XL or the Ice White 3ds xD


----------



## mewzy (Sep 9, 2013)

Red 3DS XL then slapped a gelaskin on it  not a huge fan of color yellow but the skin reminds me of Princess Mononoke's forest guardian :3


----------



## rivulet (Sep 9, 2013)

Purple normal sized 3DS. It was the only color they had


----------



## Puffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Red XL I got for christmas -w-


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Sep 9, 2013)

Pikachu XL I got for Christmas for my main town, Teal 3DS that I got for my birthday like two years ago for my alternative town :3


----------



## Midorikawa (Sep 9, 2013)

I play on my regular 3DS. It's midnight purple


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 9, 2013)

I use my Midnight Purple 3DS, which I got last year.


----------



## MissShortPants (Sep 9, 2013)

Regular black 3DS with a Legend of Zelda plastic protector. My sis has the Zelda 3DS and Animal Crossing 3DS XL.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 10, 2013)

Regular size red 3DS with a red protective case with Link and Sheik on it :3


----------



## Pudge (Sep 10, 2013)

Red/Black XL


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 10, 2013)

aqua blue normal 3ds


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 10, 2013)

I've got my poptart ACNL 3DS XL. And then another copy on my old Black 3DS. Been playing on the Black one more often recently while on holiday so as not to risk poptart, and so I can carry it round to wifi spots easier.


----------



## m12 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm playing on my Pikachu XL.


----------



## hzl (Sep 10, 2013)

my partner's red normal 3ds, but when I get my own I think I'm going to go for the animal crossing special edition 3ds


----------



## Jibby (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been using the 3DS XL Animal Crossing Edition


----------



## wholocked10 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm currently playing it on a Red 3DS, but I'm getting the Blue 3DS XL for X/Y soon and will be transferring my data to that, and probably end up getting a second copy of New Leaf eventually to play on my red one to cycle villagers out to people


----------



## hzl (Sep 10, 2013)

Jibby said:


> I've been using the 3DS XL Animal Crossing Edition


I'm thinking of getting that, is it worth it? and how are the graphics on the xl?


----------



## hzl (Sep 10, 2013)

*edit* oops double post


----------



## Ethereal (Sep 10, 2013)

hzl said:


> *edit* oops double post



I started playing on The Legend of Zelda limited edition 3DS and the 3D/sound are both so much better than an XL

I bought a Pink 3DS XL and I kinda regret it. A large screen is nice but the 3D sharpness and the ability to enjoy the music are kind of down the drain >.>


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 10, 2013)

Regular, Aqua Blue 3DS. No protective case or anything. It was expensive enough to buy the system and two games I couldn't bother buying any other additional things for it.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 11, 2013)

A Blue 3DS XL. Couldn't be happier with my purchase.


----------



## VividVero (Sep 11, 2013)

A pink 3dsXL which has a sky blue sleeping sheep with a bell inside cell charm attached to the right side. I luv it ;-;


----------



## Libra (Sep 11, 2013)

My silver/black 3DS XL which I bought a while ago as an early birthday present for myself.


----------



## gappamaki (Sep 11, 2013)

A regular black 3DS~ I'd love an XL but mine still works like a charm so I don't see the point in upgrading. ^^


----------



## EnglandFairy (Sep 11, 2013)

The regular sized one in Purple. I got lucky because I bought it used and purple's my favorite color.


----------



## Leer (Sep 11, 2013)

My current 3DS is the aqua blue one I got at launch. It's soon to be retired, as I ordered the Pokemon Red X&Y 3DS XL. :3


----------



## Joy (Sep 11, 2013)

Regular purple 3DS. I was lucky because it was on sale AND the last purple color in stock at Walmart :]


----------



## Keely (Sep 11, 2013)

Original Black 3DS. Had it since the release date c:


----------



## Jinx (Sep 11, 2013)

Regular Aqua 3DS. My sister plays on a blue 3DS XL, and I prefer the smaller screen of my own, interestingly enough.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 11, 2013)

Blue 3ds XL!


----------



## qqsd (Sep 11, 2013)

The special ACNL 3DSXL.


----------



## whimsy (Sep 11, 2013)

I ended up getting the Pink 3DSXL - debated getting the Princess Peach 3DS special release but I figured I would probably end up wanting to get a ton of different cases for it, anyway, so I could just get the one with the nicer screen as well as an almost identical case to the Princess Peach cover. BUT my pink one is still ironically caseless, just a few charms on it right now. d:


----------



## wotdafuq (Sep 12, 2013)

Pink 3DS XL


----------



## onsokumaru (Sep 12, 2013)

red and black 3DS XL, digital version of ACNL.


----------



## Rafflesia (Sep 12, 2013)

Japanese Ice White (regular)


----------



## Paint (Sep 12, 2013)

My pikachu xl ^^


----------



## magnostadt (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually bought the Purple 3DS just because it was the only one in the store, and I really wanted to get it the same time I got new leaf. I actually would have preferred white, but I like purple just the same.


----------



## MARiVAL (Sep 12, 2013)

The matte Red 3DS XL.
Kinda had second thoughts of going back and
switching it for the matte Black one
(going to buy skin for it anyways), oh welllllllllllllll.​


----------



## MrBox (Sep 12, 2013)

Red 3DS XL!


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 12, 2013)

Regular size black one  .. Although I do wish I'd waited for the XL


----------



## whimsu (Sep 12, 2013)

Regular pink 3DS. c:


----------



## flowera (Sep 12, 2013)

Regular sized pink 3ds. :3


----------



## strawberrywine (Sep 20, 2013)

A Blue 3ds XL


----------



## mapleshine (Sep 20, 2013)

Pink 3DS XL. I love it!


----------



## Bui (Sep 20, 2013)

The ACNL 3ds XL.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 20, 2013)

a blue 3DS xl. i was originally supposed to get the limited edition animal crossing one until gamestop just screwed up my whole order, so now i just have the plain blue one.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Sep 21, 2013)

Pearl Pink 3DS XL-- I'm a sucker for anything pastel colored. Too bad there aren't any in mint except for Japan.


----------



## choconeko215 (Sep 21, 2013)

Got the Animal Crossing 3DS XL because it was the closest thing to the white model.


----------



## Laurina (Sep 21, 2013)

Pink/white 3DS XL!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

Red 3DS XL


----------



## jerseygirl53 (Sep 21, 2013)

Animal Crossing 3DS XL


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

jerseygirl53 said:


> Animal Crossing 3DS XL



Man I went to the launch event at Nintendo World for it and it was sold out! Gah! I wish I had woke up earlier. 

Using a boring blue 3ds XL because I couldn't find a red one. I kind of want the pink one because well I miss having a white DS. White looks so good.


----------



## Sun (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm also playing on the Animal Crossing 3DS XL 

It was my 1st 3DS and I got it just for AC (my 1st AC title, too haha)


----------



## Slowpoke360 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just have the original red XL, though I'm gonna get the blue Pokemon X and Y 3DS XL when it comes out.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

Slowpoke360 said:


> I just have the original red XL, though I'm gonna get the blue Pokemon X and Y 3DS XL when it comes out.


I would get that but unfortunately it doesn't come with the game  And it comes out earlier than the game so I doubt I would be allowed to get both.


----------



## kurisu (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a regular black 3ds, but I have an obsession with sticker skins so...!


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 21, 2013)

The Zelda themed 3DS


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Blue 3DS from March 2011.


----------



## Stacie (Sep 21, 2013)

Regular black 3DS; I wish I had waited longer before buying it.  The only other colour that was out at the time I bought was the teal but my brother had it and I didn't want the same as him, heh.


----------



## oiwa (Sep 21, 2013)

regular pink 3ds


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2013)

red 3dsxl 
the normal 3ds' screen was just too small for me Owo


----------



## irishxprincess87 (Sep 23, 2013)

Pink/white 3DS XL


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a pink 3DS I decorated:





Originally, I had a half teal, half pink 3DS*... but the charge port broke. v-v Thankfully, I was able to transfer the data when I got the pink one with a capture card.

*I got my teal one during the NYC launch and then they launched the pink one in December and so I decided to do half and half essentially because I still liked my teal one and my friend customized the top for my birthday, but really wanted a pink one.


----------



## Meemster (Sep 23, 2013)

Currently playing ACNL on a regular 3ds, the red one that came with the Super Mario 3D


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2014)

pink XL, wouldn't change it for the wooooooorld.. well for a New Leaf XL maybe


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 16, 2014)

I play New Leaf on my regular sized, white 3DS. Never really care for the colour or pattern anymore, since I'm looking at the screen and not the front of it.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 16, 2014)

I play on the Pikachu 3DS c:


----------



## Titi (Jul 16, 2014)

My Yoshi 3DSXL.



Spoiler


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 16, 2014)

A purple 3DS. (And my boyfriend's black one that I borrowed forever ago and still haven't returned...)


----------



## SableShy (Jul 16, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda 3DS XL


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 16, 2014)

Pink 3DS


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 16, 2014)

My Pink & White 3DS XL - just upgraded a month ago from the original Black!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

Original navy blue.


----------



## Eleanor (Jul 16, 2014)

I play on the normal red 3DS and I've had it for a year and a half now ヽ(?▽`)/ although I'm thinking of adding a skin sticker to it to liven it up a bit.


----------



## mishka (Jul 16, 2014)

regular 3ds in black. with stickers tho


----------



## majnin (Jul 16, 2014)

I play on the AC themed 3DSXL and I looooove it so much c:


----------



## falloutmaci (Jul 16, 2014)

Pink/White 3DS XL


----------



## Jaden (Jul 16, 2014)

Playing with my trusty 3DS XL. Before that one I had the metallic blue 3DS and could transfer my data, thankfully. But the bigger screens are definitely awesome *_* Now I couldn't play on a smaller screen anymore xD


----------



## Tylerofcolumbus (Jul 16, 2014)

My new leaf 3ds xl of course:3


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a regular midnight purple 3DS. I think the XL is too big for me to easily carry around. And girl pants have small pockets.


----------



## Ettienne (Jul 16, 2014)

I wanted the ACNL 3DS...but I couldn't find one that hadn't been bought and resold higher. :c

I have a red/black 3DS XL.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jul 16, 2014)

I have mad jealousy for your Pikachu 3DS, but mine is the regular purple 3DS. I want an XL, but I'm broke and in college and can't afford it. XD Why is the Pikachu one so expensive? D:


----------



## estypest (Jul 16, 2014)

Gold Zelda link between worlds 3DS XL


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 16, 2014)

Black 3DS XL


----------



## Razen (Jul 16, 2014)

Playing on a silver Mario & Luigi 3DS XL


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 16, 2014)

Teal/black 3DS


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jul 16, 2014)

I use a blue 3ds and a pink 3dsXL


----------



## lutrea (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a pastel pink/white 3DS XL with a kawaii hard cover on it that I got off ebay for only 8.99+freeshipping! c:


----------



## Eldin (Jul 16, 2014)

I have the black & gold Zelda edition 3DS. I do like the XL's but I love this one too much and don't really need two, aha.


----------



## lenoreluna (Jul 16, 2014)

I play on my pink/white 3DS XL <3 It has a hardcase on it that is purple with different color wavelike designs! I love it!


----------



## bluedolphins78 (Jul 16, 2014)

Play on my Yoshi Edition 3DS XL.


----------



## Delphine (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a red 3DS XL but I'm saving to buy myself a new one, the battery is starting to die and the screen isn't holding very well...


----------



## Tylerofcolumbus (Jul 16, 2014)

I coulda bought like 3 of the acnl ones and made $400 on the other 2 that im not using and was highly considering it.


----------



## MayorShelby (Jul 16, 2014)

I play on a regular sized purple 3ds


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 16, 2014)

zeruda xl


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 16, 2014)

I play on a blue 3DS XL.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jul 16, 2014)

I play on my red 3DS.


----------



## Brendino (Jul 16, 2014)

I've got a regular blue 3DS XL. I was going to get a special edition one, but since I had a blue Game Boy Color and Game Boy Advance, I figured I'd just continue the trend.


----------



## shoujofighter (Jul 16, 2014)

regular red 3DS


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a regular purple 3DS. The XL was too big for my tiny hands ;-;


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Who necro'd this

I am currently using a regular 3DS. No XL. The 3DS is blue.


----------



## graceroxx (Jul 16, 2014)

Pink/white 3DS XL.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 16, 2014)

Apparently I have posted before here but yeah
I still use my Pika XL along with my Red OG 3DS and, and my pink and white XL. I also added a pink OG 3ds that I use it a lot too


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 16, 2014)

I was playing it on the original purple 3DS. Now, I play on the pink and white 3DS XL.


----------



## Geckozilla4 (Jul 16, 2014)

Blue/black ds XL,  that my partner lovingly brought me along with animal crossing...... Don't think he was expecting the addiction/neglection haha


----------



## Tenne10 (Jul 16, 2014)

I use my regular black 3DS


----------



## lady--saga (Jul 16, 2014)

This!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2014)

I have the yoshi XL 3ds


----------



## olivetree123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Purple regular 3DS

i really want the pink/white XL though ;m;


----------



## Frozen (Jul 16, 2014)

The blue and black 3DS XL, with no stickers or cases of any kind.


----------



## WildroseLeah (Jul 16, 2014)

Pink/White 3DS XL and loving it


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 16, 2014)

Aqua Blue 3DSXL in a protective black Nerf Case ('cause I'm clumsy) lol


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm playing with the original aqua blue 3DS.


----------



## Ankhes (Jul 16, 2014)

A grey 3DSXL with an outline of Mario and Luigi on it that my hubby bought me.  I don't know the exact name or what the default game is because I'm such a New Leaf addict...  

I also have a 3DS that is a lovely teal green.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jul 16, 2014)

Regular purple 3DS


----------



## Locket (Jul 16, 2014)

Regular, red 3DS.


----------



## AlexTown (Jul 16, 2014)

My Link Between Worlds 3ds XL  I love it


----------



## kwark (Jul 16, 2014)

On my traditional 3DS aqua color.


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

Regular 3DS. Black color.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 16, 2014)

I have the XL, gold with the Triforce on the back, since I bought the _Link Between Worlds_ bundle. Christmas gift for myself.

Edit: Yeah, what AlexTown showed above.


----------



## Improv (Jul 16, 2014)

On a Yoshi 3DS XL! I love it to bits.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 16, 2014)

blue and black xl which i hate


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm playing with a Blue 3DS XL. I wanted the AC 3DSXL skin. I did get an AC:NL 3DS sticker whatever its called for Christmas.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2014)

the original shiny blue 3ds. (kind of want an xl though)


----------



## toxapex (Jul 16, 2014)

I play it on my original aqua/teal 3DS 

It has a Gengar sticker on it


----------



## Noise (Jul 16, 2014)

XL pink and white c: Attached to it is a bell phone charm that looks like a lamb. 
/I'm proud of how cute my 3DS is. u v u


----------



## Nage (Jul 16, 2014)

a boring original black 3ds with food stains on it cuz i need to play while eating
/addiction


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I play on a regular 3ds ( color black )


----------



## moonchu (Jul 17, 2014)

purchased myself a black 3ds whenever groupon had a deal. 
bought my little brother a black 3ds xl that he never plays. Q^Q


----------



## mikanmilk (Jul 17, 2014)

Animal Crossing 3DSLL!


----------



## akidas (Jul 17, 2014)

I have an XL and its just the standard silver


----------



## Rendra (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm playing on a midnight purple 3ds & also on a pink/white 3ds xl that I have put a ACNL skin on that I got from Amazon.


----------



## Tenocht (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue Pokemon X/Y 3DS XL


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 17, 2014)

I have this one:



Spoiler











It's just a standart white 3ds with SM3DL


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 17, 2014)

Pikachu 3DS XL. I spilt tea on it a while back and now the 'down' direction doesn't work on the arrow pad, but it's still good ^_^


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 17, 2014)

I bought the Blue/Black 3DS XL last year specifically for ACNL when it came out.
I'm so used to the large screens, i tried to play on my sisters DS lite the other day...
not the same man, at all!


----------



## Camillion (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue 2ds c;


----------



## uncle (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm still on the blue 3DS that I bought when it came out. Hopefully I'll upgrade to an XL someday...


----------



## Niflheim (Jul 17, 2014)

The original black 3DS  ! C:


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 17, 2014)

my beautiful gold zelda 3DS XL


----------



## FiveGran (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a red 2DS that I play my second town of Gem Isle on and just recently got a red 3DS XL for my anniversay that is coming up the end this month. I use it to play my town of Cat Cove on.


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 18, 2014)

Blue/Black XL! (Plus my ACNL card case!)


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 18, 2014)

Red/Black 3DS XL.


----------



## Arabelle (Jul 18, 2014)

Black 3DS XL and pink 3DS. C:


----------



## tolisamarie (Jul 18, 2014)

Pink and white 3DS XL! Love it!!!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jul 18, 2014)

The blue Pokemon 3DS XL. I love it


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 18, 2014)

Pink 3ds xl.  It's cool.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 18, 2014)

Flame red normal 3DS. 
I would prefer a midnight purple one, but it wasn't out yet when I got mine.


----------



## katiestown (Jul 18, 2014)

Mine is hot pink with a lighter pink kitty case!


----------



## ellemacc (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a red XL that I got as a gift. :33


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 18, 2014)

I play on a Blue XL.
For quality purposes, and my old 3DS's screen is....weird...I can't really describe it, it's like the colors are lighter than usual or something.


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 18, 2014)

grey Mario and Luigi 3DS XL


----------



## Chiantye (Jul 18, 2014)

I play on my silver 3DSXL


----------



## Milleram (Jul 18, 2014)

Mine is black and original. It has a Hello Kitty decal on it though, so it looks cute.


----------



## Meira (Jul 18, 2014)

The Zelda Link between time Gold 3ds XL


----------



## Athros (Jul 19, 2014)

Original Teal :3


----------



## Teru (Jul 19, 2014)

I play on my Australian white edition XL ^_^

And for convenience's sake I play my other town on my Zelda edition 3DS, but I don't visit that town often >.<


----------



## Frozen (Jul 19, 2014)

Teru said:


> I play on my Australian white edition XL ^_^
> 
> And for convenience's sake I play my other town on my Zelda edition 3DS, but I don't visit that town often >.<



It looks really nice all in white! My old ds lite was white, it was quite a change going from a white border around the screen to black.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 19, 2014)

I used to play my town on my blue/black XL, but then my A button started acting up, so now I use my brother's red/black XL. Now I just use mine for MK7 and Warioware DIY which isn't even a 3DS game.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Jul 19, 2014)

Regular black 3DS. I got it for Christmas along with Mario Kart 7 and now that game is long gone...


----------



## Lilac-Town (Jul 19, 2014)

Black and blue XL


----------



## DarkFox7 (Jul 19, 2014)

Regular blue 3DS. You sure are lucky to have that though!


----------



## Tropicana (Jul 19, 2014)

AC version.


----------



## CuteMaggot (Jul 19, 2014)

red version


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Jul 19, 2014)

Blue/ black 3ds xl =3


----------



## Pirate (Jul 19, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

blue.


----------



## nabooru (Jul 19, 2014)

Red. I wanted to get the Animal Crossing 3DS last year, but it was sold out and so I went for the red instead.


----------



## FranDrinksTea (Jul 19, 2014)

i'm playing on the blue regular 3ds


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 19, 2014)

I have an original teal, which I want to buy AC stickers for to make it look nice.


----------



## sakurakiki (Jul 19, 2014)

I used to play it on the original aqua blue 3DS but I feared for the life-span of that 3DS so I'm now playing it on a white XL. (*^-^*)


----------



## mayofgotham (Jul 19, 2014)

Blue n black xl, wish I had the ac one though


----------



## nekosync (Jul 20, 2014)

Original and black.


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 20, 2014)

white xl! but i really really want to import a japanese mint xl, take it apart and put my white one inside.


----------



## benben12 (Jul 20, 2014)

gold zelda 3ds xl! i got it during black friday last year. i don't even play zelda at all


----------



## Souji (Jul 20, 2014)

I have the Fire Emblem Awakening 3DS XL (it's the Europe exlusive one) and my girlfriend has the ACNL 3DS XL :>


----------



## cassiepink (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a white 3ds Xl which I have put animal crossing vinyl stickers on and on top of that I have a clear perspex case to keep it all in good condition.


----------



## scribblezoeya (Jul 20, 2014)

Normal-size red 3DS, with some random stickers on it ;u;


----------



## cupcakes595 (Jul 20, 2014)

I play ACNL on a red/maroon (you know which one I mean) XL size 3DS.


----------



## Key_Notes88 (Jul 20, 2014)

3DSXL Red


----------



## Nella (Jul 20, 2014)

I usually play on my Pikachu XL console, but in this forum, I have the friend code of my Yoshi console, so when I ask for help for signatures and such, it's my green cutie the one I use


----------



## tjade (Jul 20, 2014)

I play on a pink 3DSXL with random stickers on it.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Elin said:


>




I have the same!


----------



## Marisska (Jul 20, 2014)

Normal size 3DS flame red, with a transparent case


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 20, 2014)

Pink/white 3DS XL that's covered with stickers, inside and out.


----------



## Laurina (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a pink/white 3DS XL  with Rurouni Kenshin decals.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 20, 2014)

I have two 3DSXL.  One is blue and the other is red.  I have Nintendo 3DS XL Duraflexi Protector in matching colours.
Read that it also comes in Clear so you can see your custom 3DS but can keep it safe.

I also bought a Comfort Grip by Dreamgear for my sore hand.  It helped with my bad hand.
I also just picked up a nerf cover that I haven't tried yet.  It looks like the comfort grip one.

I do have matching hard carrying cases that I used at the beginning.  It protects the 3DS and you still get streetpasses


----------



## Dewy (Jul 20, 2014)

Taah dahh~


----------



## Ann (Jul 20, 2014)

Baby pink and white 3DS XL in a clear case :3 not sure whether I'll just add some stickers or go completely nuts like:

​


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Blue XL


----------



## Silvery (Jul 20, 2014)

I have the regular purple 3DS.


----------



## 413x (Jul 20, 2014)

A blue 3DS with the outer casing from the KH: Dream Drop Distance special pre-order pack.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 20, 2014)

I use the original 3DS and go plain.  (The color is pink, and I'm not interested in getting a case.).


----------



## Lotte (Jul 20, 2014)

I have the ACNL edition 3DS.


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (Jul 20, 2014)

Red XL for first town. 

I play the second game on my son's black regular 3DS.


----------



## Toot (Jul 21, 2014)

I have an aqua blue US 3DS I use for my cycle town. My main town is used with a black Japanese 3DSLL.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

Regular blue 3DS (Really want a purple one though xD)


----------



## Aneczka (Jul 21, 2014)

red and white 2DS


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jul 21, 2014)

Special edition Silver Year of Luigi 3DSXL


----------



## Jollian (Jul 21, 2014)

Luna_Solara said:


> Special edition Silver Year of Luigi 3DSXL


omg that one is so cool, majorly jealous over here

i have your standard red and black 3DS XL


----------



## Saylor (Jul 21, 2014)

I play on a blue 3DS XL.


----------



## gekkob (Jul 21, 2014)

I play mine on the Legend of Zelda 3DS XL. Before that, I played it on the black and blue 3DS XL. Definitely prefer the Zelda one though, haha.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 4, 2014)

A plain black 2011 3DS


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 4, 2014)

Just a blue 2ds. Boring I know.


----------



## Carole (Dec 4, 2014)

I have two towns on two 3DS XL's - - a blue/black 3DS XL bought in August, 2012, and a pink/white 3DS XL bought in May, 2014.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 4, 2014)

Zelda Ocarina of Time 3DS - hence why my FC starts with "0001-" LOL! I have a downloaded copy of ACNL.


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 4, 2014)

i have a flame red 3ds i got in 2011 and the pink/white xl i got last year. ;; my xl is currently retired tho bc there was s/t wrong with the hinge, so i have to send it in... so i'm using my regular 3ds atm.


----------



## Diancie (Dec 4, 2014)

I have the pink-white 3DS XL. It is so nice and it looks posh and glossy. XD I wish I had the one with the animal crossing theme pattern though.


----------



## matt (Dec 4, 2014)

Standard 3DS in Cosmos Black colours


----------



## Nashiro (Dec 4, 2014)

Red/White 2DS

Temporary placeholder (gonna be my "trading town" or storage town later) until I get the New 3DS :>

My boyfriend gave me this 2DS for my birthday with ACNL :3


----------



## 727 (Dec 4, 2014)

it's on  a red nintendo 3dsxl.red is my favorite color.


----------



## marcko0412 (Dec 4, 2014)

metallic black new 3ds xl


----------



## Birdcall (Dec 4, 2014)

I play it on my blue and black 3DS XL. It's really pretty ouo​


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 4, 2014)

Standard Cosmo Black 3DS with the case that came with the KH3D Mark of Mastery edition.


----------



## Museic (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm playing on a white 3DS XL.


----------



## trifuxy (Dec 4, 2014)

I play on a pikachu 3ds XL. it cost me an arm and a leg but it was so worth it.


----------



## HeyPatience (Dec 4, 2014)

Pikachu 3DS XL


----------



## Melyora (Dec 4, 2014)

Black and blue 3DSXL, with a see-through blue Hori TPU case for the extra bumper in case it falls (which happened only once in the year that I've had my 3DS... quite recently actually... but it's fine! phew)


----------



## Mayor Em (Dec 4, 2014)

I use a sea green/white 2DS that I bought exclusively so I could play ACNL. I think it looks ultra cute.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 4, 2014)

Limited edition blue super smash bros 3dxl. 
Heck yeah. :3


----------



## P.K. (Dec 4, 2014)

Used to play on the metallic blue 3ds but sold it and now play on the pure black 3ds xl.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a original red 3DS XL with customize stream cable and a clear case with a Sableye carrying case. Lol. It's super awesome. My fiance make the case for me. My fiance have a pink 3DS XL (her carrying case is very weird). I might get her an Animal Crossing carrying case for Christmas. xD


----------



## Kaisermuffin (Dec 4, 2014)

I use the Blue XL, love it. I might buy a decal soon.


----------



## Eline (Dec 4, 2014)

I have the AC themed 3DSXL


----------



## Meadows (Dec 4, 2014)

I am playing a regular black nintendo 3ds


----------



## Campy (Dec 4, 2014)

Still using my white 3DS XL, but I do really miss my Peach 3DS. If only it had a bigger screen I would have kept using that one!


----------



## oranje (Dec 4, 2014)

Just using my regular red 3ds that I got last year.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 4, 2014)

3DS XL Black


----------



## Loriii (Dec 4, 2014)

I use Yoshi, Pink/White, Animal Crossing LE 3DS XL, and Pink regular 3DS for playing ACNL. I have my main town on Yoshi XL and the rest are for cycling


----------



## scartwright (Dec 4, 2014)

I went for the 2DS 'cause I never used the 3D  It's plain ol' black and blue.


----------



## Zady (Dec 4, 2014)

3DS XL, red/black


----------



## Sugapuff (Dec 4, 2014)

I was playing on the red/white 2ds until i treated myself to the pink 3ds xl


----------



## Marlene (Dec 4, 2014)

I was like forced to pick a normal/regular 3DS in black, back when I didn't have a 3DS yet, I always wanted the regular bule one, if I'd get a new 3DS now I'd like the 3DS XL in Animal Crossing design, it's so cute. ;A; There's just a rather little problem: my cousin has the same 3DS model as I have so it's sometimes a bit confusing. .


----------



## MadamSpringy (Dec 4, 2014)

Animal Crossing 3DS XL is my main, and my boyfriend plays on my old Black 3ds


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Dec 4, 2014)

I have the red 3ds xl pokemon x/y edition


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

3DS XL, exclusive NES edition. <33


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 4, 2014)

I have the gold and black Zelda 3DS XL. My boyfriend bought it for me for our 5-year. He knows the way to my heart!


Spoiler: It's so beautiful


----------



## piplupx3 (Dec 4, 2014)

The regular purple 3ds


----------



## LordFarquaad (Dec 4, 2014)

pikachu 3ds xl


----------



## Syd (Dec 4, 2014)

the regular plain black 3ds covered in washi tape


----------



## cielyca (Dec 4, 2014)

Red 3dsxl


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 4, 2014)

regular purple 3DS refurbished
and I bought a silicone kitty cat case for it :3


----------



## lazuli (Dec 4, 2014)

i play on a teal 3DS. i rely like how the sea foam mint 2DS looks but.............. _its a 2DS_


----------



## TamaMushroom (Dec 4, 2014)

The Animal Crossing Edition 3DS XL.


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 4, 2014)

RED, BRO. Can't wait for the NN3DS however.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 4, 2014)

Play it on my beloved Zelda limited edition 3DS XL. Gold = love!


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Dec 4, 2014)

Zelda XL Limited Edition because my AC one broke down


----------



## Royce (Dec 4, 2014)

A blue 3ds xl


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 4, 2014)

Original 3DS, original Auqa Blue color.
I believe I got it in the same month it came out, and dang is it worth it. The free ambassador virtual console titles are sweet.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a blue 3ds XL that is black on the inside.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 4, 2014)

Its still blue, but now it has a snapped hinge on the right. I'm being careful not to break it off, there were a few close calls. When its Christmas i'll be getting a new one.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 4, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Standard Cosmo Black 3DS with the case that came with the KH3D Mark of Mastery edition.



*i shake my fist at you*

since i wanted a teal one (which arent being produced anymore), my mom had to get one from amazon and so, i had acnl for a while before my own 3ds......


----------



## Wildroses (Dec 4, 2014)

A green limited edition one with Yoshi on it. 

Funny story actually, I bought a 3DS to play Animal Crossing on at the same time as I bought the game. I had a nice blue one all picked out as blue is my favourite colour when the sales clerk walked over and asked if I needed any help. I told him I was going to buy this, upon which he snatched it out of my hands and put it back on the shelf saying: "No, no no! You want the green limited edition Yoshi one! I'll go to the back room and get one for you" and I was too surprised and he was too quick for me to say that blue was my favourite colour.


----------



## Boxtunnel20 (Dec 4, 2014)

I play on the animal crossing limited addition one. It was a gift from my mum. I love it so much ~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Blue 3DS XL


----------



## Candy83 (Dec 4, 2014)

*12.04.2014 @ 09:20 p.m. ET:*

I may have answer this before; but, honestly, I don't recall.

I have _two_ Nintendo 3DS game consoles.

The first is *red*.

The second is *blue*.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 4, 2014)

Regular midnight purple 3DS . 3.


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 5, 2014)

Black 3DSXL. 
Seems plain but black is my favorite color so it works for me, heh.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Dec 5, 2014)

Black XL bby.


----------



## Jade Quinzell (Dec 5, 2014)

silver mario and luigi dream team 3ds xl


----------



## Vivyn (Dec 5, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds 3DS XL Edition (the gold and black one) <3


----------



## SpottyPup (Dec 5, 2014)

I play on my Pikachu 3DS XL too! It's so cute


----------



## HatakeSage (Dec 5, 2014)

Midnight purple! ♥


----------



## CorpseDolly (Dec 5, 2014)

I play on my pink 3dsxl :3


----------



## al-tirah (Dec 5, 2014)

I play on a pink/white 3ds XL.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 5, 2014)

I play on this one:


----------



## melissacrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a regular sized pink 3DS with a "M" in pink & white polka dot ducktape on it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 5, 2014)

Black 3DS XL


----------



## twilight_flash (Dec 5, 2014)

Pink and white 3DSxl with Little Mermaid and Minnie Mouse puffy stickers on the top (along with little flat-back pearls, these tiny Hello Kitty stickers, both circular and heart-shaped red and pink flat-back jewels.....) and Lisa Frank stickers framing the top screen... There's also a tiny bit of glitter (you don't see it much unless you put it under light)... And I've got like 6 keychains attached to it... Yeah, it's super girly and over-done, but I love it that way. :3

Does anyone else use those new themes? I typically use that purple one with the stars.


----------



## useyourdrill (Dec 5, 2014)

I have an original black 3DS! It has an Earthbound sticker on the front.


----------



## Professor (Dec 5, 2014)

Original blue 3DS XL with (in the order I play them); AC:NL, Siesta Fiesta, Rage of the Gladiator, Resident Evil Revelations, Airport Hero Hawaii, Gunman Clive, StarFox, et. al.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 6, 2014)

Animal Crossing New Leaf edition 3DS XL (I might have bought it just for ACNL ^^)


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 6, 2014)

Black and silver 3DS XL but I have a purple case on it.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 6, 2014)

The Pok?mon Yveltal Red 3DS XL. Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Castila (Dec 6, 2014)

The regular White 3DS XL. natural, no stickers. Used to play on an aqua blue 3DS.


----------



## Starmanfan (Dec 6, 2014)

I have one of the 2 first colors, the Aqua Blue 3ds.


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a normal dark-ish red 3DS. I think it was one of the original colors, but I can't be sure. My bro has a black 3DS. We've both had ours for almost 3 years- well, I can't remember exactly when, but I think it was Christmas of 2012 or 2011 when my bro and I got ours. It's been a while, but I haven't gotten tired of my 3DS! My bro kinda has, but he plays it occasionally.


----------



## clairelise (Dec 6, 2014)

pink and white 3DS xL


----------



## l3lossom (Dec 6, 2014)

Black 3DS. c:


----------



## Carina (Dec 6, 2014)

Luigi special edition 3ds xl


----------



## Wish (Dec 6, 2014)

Japanese AC LL


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 6, 2014)

Purple 3ds  I luv mine!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

black normal 3ds


----------



## AcousticHearts (Dec 7, 2014)

Normal purple 3DS. I love it! ^^


----------



## Athros (Dec 7, 2014)

Aqua blue 3ds :3


----------



## nammie (Dec 7, 2014)

pink/white 3DS XL


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 7, 2014)

Red 3DSXL. Getting a new decal in the mail soon tho.


----------



## Noctis (Dec 7, 2014)

cobalt blue 3ds c:


----------



## brutongaster (Dec 7, 2014)

midnight purple 3ds. hopefully changing that to a 3ds xl soon since my eyes are trash and i can't see the screens as well as i'd like to


----------



## Stargirl (Dec 7, 2014)

Mine is a regular ol' purple one. No XL or anything. c: But I love it just the same!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 8, 2014)

Blue and Black xl It's pretty scratched and beat up but without it I wouldn't be able to play ac


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 8, 2014)

Just a normal red 3DS... With a Dole sticker from a banana on it.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm playing on a scruffy Pikachu 3DS XL. I spilt tea on it a few months ago and down the down arrow button doesn't work! Ugh.


----------



## rosewood22 (Dec 9, 2014)

I gave my blue 3ds to my little brother so now I'm using a red and white 2ds.


----------



## Scully (Dec 9, 2014)

a boring all black 3ds xl


----------



## starlite (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been using the regular sized pink 3DS! 
I stuck some stickers onto a blank case to keep it cutely protected!​


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Dec 9, 2014)

blue 3ds XL


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

pink 3DS XL


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 29, 2016)

Purple 3ds


----------



## lunaboog (May 29, 2016)

Black and blue 2DS


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

new 3ds in black


----------



## ForgottenT (May 29, 2016)

Metallic red original 3ds, I'm gonna get the New 3ds XL HHD edition next payday.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (May 29, 2016)

Blue and black 3ds XL

I would of liked to have gotten the pink and white one but that really doesn't bother me


----------



## CJODell62 (May 29, 2016)

A red 3DS XL.


----------



## Barbara (May 29, 2016)

I have the *New 3DS in white*, currently with the Majora's Mask coverplate.
Before this I had a *3DS in aqua blue*, which is now retired because it is partially broken and I wanted an upgrade.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (May 29, 2016)

Blue XL


----------



## louise23 (May 29, 2016)

Pink xl


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 29, 2016)

black new 3DS


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

grey 3ds xl because it was the cheapest lol


----------



## Backalleybard (May 29, 2016)

New 3DS XL. Red. Im hoping to get a skin for it soon!


----------



## pochii (May 29, 2016)

I have a pink XL.~ I plan on getting a clear case so I can put stickers on it and not ruin the original console. It's super annoying to pick off stickers from a console once you don't like them anymore. Trust me I know, I've experienced it with my original DS.


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

New 3ds XL Hyrule Edition


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 29, 2016)

Black 3DS (original). lol.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

The new 3ds color black
And soon someone it's gonna help me turn it into zebra


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 29, 2016)

Mayor.Trip said:


> New 3ds XL Hyrule Edition
> View attachment 173648


Oooh, nice.
I'm jelly. I wish I could even afford a regular XL.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 29, 2016)

The white new 3DS, it was the Pokemon anniversary edition. Very good.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2016)

3DS XL, red, with a Princess Peach sticker and a Katie charm on it.


----------



## LaurenCupcake (May 29, 2016)

original regular size white


----------



## treetops (May 29, 2016)

I play ACNL on a white 3DS XL.


----------



## Bwazey (May 29, 2016)

My red new 3DS xl with a decal because I'm too poor for the majoras mask 3DS ;-;


----------



## Charcolor (May 29, 2016)

it's just a plain ol' black XL. i also lose like a million styluses every year. right now it's pink. the tip is broken off which makes it hard to type in animal crossing sometimes but it works


----------



## fallensnow (May 29, 2016)

I play on the regular 3ds - white. With this cute cover on it ^.^


----------



## Tensu (May 29, 2016)

I usually play on my new Nintendo 3DS (not the XL, the ACHHD Bundle one.) Sometimes I play on my 3DS XL, the Pok?mon X Edition.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 29, 2016)

I have a teal 3DS. I have one from every generation though.



Spoiler: img


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 29, 2016)

I play ACNL on my HHD ds with the isabelle bottom plate and the HHD plate on the top! I've also got a red n3dsxl that I play my new town on since it's a digital copy. c:


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 29, 2016)

Black XL


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 29, 2016)

I play ACNL on my Black new 3DS with the Splatoon cover plates.


----------



## QueenOpossum (May 29, 2016)

mine is a 3ds xl that looks like an NES controller from Gamestop.


----------



## Chicha (May 29, 2016)

Mine is the limited edition Pikachu 3DS XL. There were only five at my local store. Ironically, I play more Animal Crossing than Pokemon on it nowadays.


----------



## Cozimnormal (May 29, 2016)

Im playing on the Happy Home Designer DS


----------



## StikkyEbi (May 29, 2016)

I'm using a 3ds thats red. Don't like the idea of using the 3D 4ds that can apparently cause seizures or something like that


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 29, 2016)

I play it on an original black 3DS XL.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 29, 2016)

The new 3ds that came with HHD bundle pack.

​


----------



## Kurashiki (May 29, 2016)

Black 3Ds XL.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 29, 2016)

I'm playing on my blue 3DS XL. High key wish I had the ACNL 3DS.


----------



## Lumira (May 29, 2016)

i play acnl on my black 3ds xl


----------



## Shinx (May 30, 2016)

omg the Pikachu one is so cute! ♡ im playing on my black 3ds xl. however, my cycle town is on a pink and white 3ds xl. also my boyfriend plays on one of the loz gold and black 3ds xl. c:


----------



## leftTBT (May 30, 2016)

---


----------



## HeyImDashie (May 30, 2016)

Pink 3DS XL with just _might_ have some pen/pencil marks on the screens from when I lost my stylus... I also put drops of glitter glue on the outside and now my 3ds is ugly ;~;


----------



## Miii (May 30, 2016)

I'm playing both my copies right now on mine and my boyfriend's 3Ds XLs. Mine is a regular blue 3Ds XL, the his is the Majora's Mask edition (it's so pretty).


----------



## petaltail (May 30, 2016)

Original size, red 3DS!


----------



## VanillaChase (May 30, 2016)

I've been using my trust Pikachu Edition XL for a few years now. XLs are so much easier on the eyes for me.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 30, 2016)

I used to play on my purple regular DS. About a month or so ago i got a 'new 3ds xl' and its marroon.


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 30, 2016)

Pink and white with a pink cat case. :3


----------



## Cascade (May 30, 2016)

Red New 3DS with Pokemon theme.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

I'm using a red new Nintendo 3ds Xl to play ACNL on.


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

An original, blue 3DS. I've had it for a long time (since the 6th grade and I'm a rising senior now). The Animal Crossing new 3DS does look cool though.


----------



## Athelwyn (May 31, 2016)

Black Legend of Zelda original 3DS (Ruddyoak)
Pink 3DS XL with a Peter Rabbit case (Goblin)
Black second-hand 3DS XL (AHS)

All three games are cartridges, so I know I only need one 3DS, but this way I can visit between towns easily.


----------



## Whisper (May 31, 2016)

I use a new 3ds xl with a case on it.


----------



## Rabirin (May 31, 2016)

I'm playing ACNL on my blue 3ds xl.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 31, 2016)

Limited edition black and gold Zelda skin, regular 3DS


----------



## romancement (Jun 1, 2016)

I have the new 3DS and got the KK slider plates. Honestly, I only own this DS for animal crossing, and animal crossing is the only game I play (albeit obsessively). I've considered getting a second 3dsXL, the LE animal crossing one, just because that's how I roll and also I want to move items >_>


----------

